
We Are What We Manufacture - fern12
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/09/books/review/behemoth-joshua-freeman.html
======
JBReefer
This is one of the most negative articles I've ever read, about something that
has produced a truly remarkable standard of living for an ever-growing number
of people.

Remember when people were proud of making things, and understood that nothing
would ever be perfect?

